# Sammy DLP is out, Sammy LCD in?



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

So after going through 3 Samsung DLPs in year, all of them needing servicing, or replacement.
I am giving up my latest HL-T5087.
Screen sag, and purple halo was the last straw, especially because I have been waiting since October get both fixed.
I found a LNT-5271 online at Amazon with a great price. The specs, and CNET review sound great, but over at AVS forums I see ALOT of unhappy owners of these sets.

I value this communities input more then AVS.

I had been a hardcore Sony guy for 25 years before these Sammys.
Do I go back?
I am on a bit of a budget, so I can't go nuts.

Any one got advice for me?


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Plasma > or = LCD > DLP


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

After Sony's class action lawsuit, I wouldn't go back to them. I've had better luck with Sammy. While my 13 month old DLP needed service just yesterday, the tech. who worked on it did a hell of a job. We've been pretty loyal to Samsung over the years and I see no reason to switch.

While I agree with you that we've got great members here, I wouldn't discount the feedback from the AVS forum. 

Good luck.

John


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

From what I've read, DLP's seem to be more repair prone than LCD or Plasma. I've got a 3.5 year old 50" Samsung DLP that has needed service a couple of times, and that includes a new lamp.

But Samsubng's LCD's are sweet! Something I'm considering going to one the extended warranty is up on my DLP.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Samsung is my new Sony. :righton:

We have 2 of their LCD sets (a 32" 720p and a 40" 1080p), and we absolutely love them. No issues with either whatsoever (knock on wood), and the 32" is almost 2 years old.

I used to be a very dedicated Sony buyer, but having numerous problems with a range of products I had purchased from them within the last 7-8 years has really turned me off.

As for the set you're looking at, it looks to be mighty impressive. The 40" set I have is from the series before these 120Hz sets, and I am still blown away by the picture. With a higher contrast ratio and support for up to 1080p/120, I'm certain you'd be quite happy with it. :grin:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than a Kuro Plasma (which is too pricey), the only TV I'd consider under 60" would be the Sony A3000. They're getting harder to find, so you'd have to hurry, but they're winning awards on every major magazine and it's much cheaper than the Sammy you're looking at. Yes, Sony had problems with their SXRD line, but that was 3 years ago. The last 2 incarnations have been great.

For the best bang for the buck, overall, look no further than this TOSHIBA


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Samsung sent me an e-mail today offering to replace my HL-T5087 DLP with the same unit.
I called them, and said thanks but 4 DLPs in a 1 1/2 is not going to happen.
I asked for other options, (one of which may be me demanding my money back, then buying the Sony A3000).
They then offered me either;

1.) a 40" LNT4065 LCD (too small in my family room)
or
2.) a 50" FPT5084 1080p Plasma with a $550.00 upgrade fee
but I just found that TV on Amazon for the same price as a refund, 
We are gamers here so I am hesitant to go with a plasma

Which way should I go?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I have the LNT5271. It's truely an awesome set. The 120hz AMP works well (better on some things than others). I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this set. I heard somewhere there was a firmware update for it so I called Samsung and they emailed it to me. It was a piece of cake to install. I'm not sure what it enhanced/fixed. Oh and you should see the PS3 games on this thing. Simply stunning. We'll be upgrading our last SD set in the coming months, and I'm definitely going with a Sammy LCD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about your Sammy DLP problems. Of my two, one had a warranty repair on the light engine and so far that is it over two years now.

The both look great, better than the LCDs did at the time I bought. I hope you have much, much better luck.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

SteveHas said:


> ...
> Which way should I go?


If you've had that many documented problems with Samsung, escalate the problem to someone who manages their customer service unit. Good luck.

John


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I have escalated this up the ladder to Executive Level Customer Service
here is my story
I bought a HL-S5087
loved it
then the light engine had to be replaced
Loved it
then the bulb went
no love
Samsung replaced it with a 
HL-T5076
I rejected it immediately due 1/2" (no lie 1/2" screen sag)
Samsung gave me my money back
I bought this HL-S5087, and a 26" Sammy LCD for the bedroom
I loved them both 
then in week two I noticed the dreaded purple halo, and 1/4"+ screen sag on the DLP
I called for service in October
They finally showed up 2nd week in January
Then came the offer below

The family accountant has capped my budget at the value of the DLP + a few hundred bucks

This LED DLP has a beautiful picture. It is simply stunning and in some aspects I believe superior to the other technologies out ther.
I just don't think it would be wise to continue to buy into what appears to be a flawed product line with these DLPs.

My preference would be the 5271 LCD but budget does not allow

Are the plasmas these days still sub par to LCDs?
And is gaming on a plasma still verbotten?

The Sony A3000 is still calling to me as well.
thanks to all here!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I love my Samsung 50" DLP. The first one I bought, about 4 years ago now, was horrible and required lots of service. So much so that Circuit City replaced it with the one I have now. After a year and a half with this one I have yet to have a problem. Very happy. I do plan on buying another TV in the next 6 months and will probably go with a slim LCD and have no problem buying another Samsung.


----------

